
Show HN: DesignR – Collection of really good articles, books, tools, and videos - abhshksingh
https://coursebirdie.com/design/
======
abhshksingh
Hello HN!

I’m co-founder of Coursebirdie, an ed tech company that teaches latest digital
skills, both online and on-site.

I am really passionate about design and over the past few years referred to
few good online resources when designing my own or client websites. These
resources helped me figure out things when I couldn’t quite get something to
work.

I am sharing these resources on our website and will keep on adding more. I
believe this collection of some really good articles, books, tools, podcast
shows and videos would help creatives, designers, developers, marketers and
startup founders build great websites and mobile apps.

I will be around to answer any of your questions. Looking forward to your
feedback/suggestions!

------
Ashokkhanan
awesome, good collection :)

